# Polycryl wood fortifier



## Ray D (Aug 19, 2017)

Anybody ever use this product? I'm guessing it's similar to the wood hardener made by Minwax. I have some real nice spalted woods that I recently received and they could use some stabilization. They are mostly going to be pen blanks.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 19, 2017)

How many pen blanks are you talking Ray? I've got Cactus Juice ordered, out at the moment, but soon as it arrives I have a few goodies to run for Lee. Should be here sometime next week.


----------



## Ray D (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks for the offer Rocky. I ordered this stuff already so I'm going to give it a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well, I can't help you with info on the Polycryl Ray, never tried it. You run this stuff under vacuum, soak it, brush it on, or how does it work?


----------



## Ray D (Aug 20, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Well, I can't help you with info on the Polycryl Ray, never tried it. You run this stuff under vacuum, soak it, brush it on, or how does it work?


No vacuum. Smaller pieces can be soaked. It can also be brushed on larger pieces. According to what I read, it is best used on wet wood. It's a water soluble solution.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Sounds interesting! Might have to try some just to see what it's like. Running without vacuum, I'd drill my blanks for tubes before soaking, to cut down on soak time. There really shouldn't be a problem as long as you aren't in a hurry. You can use any stabilizing resin without vacuum, all the vacuum does is speed the process of penetration up. It's simply another tool.


----------



## Ray D (Aug 20, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Sounds interesting! Might have to try some just to see what it's like. Running without vacuum, I'd drill my blanks for tubes before soaking, to cut down on soak time. There really shouldn't be a problem as long as you aren't in a hurry. You can use any stabilizing resin without vacuum, all the vacuum does is speed the process of penetration up. It's simply another tool.


I don't know anything about stabilizing resins so thanks for the tips. I will post up my results.


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 20, 2017)

Isn't this the stuff people used before at home stabilizing became so easy?


----------

